# "Dwarf" sagitaria?



## kivit (Aug 29, 2005)

I always thought that dwarf sags were just that-about 4-6 inches. I have a boxful that were that size for about 4 months. Then they headed for the roof! Seems like as soon as they get healthy roots, they extend 2-3 FEET!
So how come they are called "dwarf". I would hate to see non dwarf!


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine are about 8 inches high now after a few months. I read in the plantfinder that they reach a heat of 60 cm if densly planted. I have seen them in the LFS sparsely planted and growing in a much more low growth type pattern. Mine are densly planted so I expect them to reach hieghts close to your I assume. But yeah "dwarf" man what does "non-dwarf" look like? hehe


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Yea. LOL
Here's some of my "dwarf" sag.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think the length of the leaves depends greatly on how much light gets to them. Which makes sense with what Chris S said about if they are densely planted then the leaves grow long.

The same is true of java fern.

Also to an extent the age of the plant determines the length of the leaves.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

If dwarf sagitarria recieves bright light and in not shady areas, they will stay short. If they are in shady areas, they will intend to grow longer.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I dunno. Mine are planted in topsoil with a gravel overlayer. They have 2wpg over the tank and the tank gets direct sunlight all winter.

Here's my 125 now. I haven't done any plant pulling in a couple of weeks and you can see the sag starting to invade my tenellus.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It seems that Sagittaria subulata is pretty unpredictable. I also had a short lawn of S.subulata for months, but suddenly they developed long leaves. As Zapins wrote, it obviously depends on light and denseness. The nutrient supply plays a role, too.
In addition several genetically fixed variants of S. subulata exist. I have 4 different forms, and under the same conditions 2 of them develope long leaves and inflorescences sooner than the others.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, they do start to grow taller when crowded. That has more to do with it than anything in my experience.


----------

